# where in Australia should in settle?



## sandeep.kc (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am planning to take up a PR for OZ, but before I fix the things up, I would like to know few things . Can anybody Please help me in deciding which place in Australia is the best to settle, with a minimum cost of living ? we are a family of 3, in which most probably, I will be the only person doing a skilled job. 

We are not much in partying n nightlife, so a quiet livelihood does not matter. 

Can somebody guide me on this?


----------



## BryceR (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Sandeep!

This may be a little bias, but from my personal experience, Sydney is a great place for Job opportunities. It is a busy and bustling city with a long history. From newly refurbished buildings, to grand old ones such as the Sydney Masonic Centre. The schools are great but the biggest downside to having such a large city is the traffic which can get very very busy during peak hour and on weekends.

Other cities may be quieter, but you don't get the same busy city life in my opinion. I have ventured to Canberra and Brisbane, but my favorite city outside of Sydney was Melbourne from a Tourist point of view. The Trams were quite fun. Brisbane defiantly has the pick of the weather where it really is beautiful one day, perfect the next.

As for the other major cities, I would not comment on places I have not been.

Best of luck in your travels!


----------



## Amarion (Aug 22, 2013)

I will recommend you Melbourne it's best place for living with a lot more opportunities for jobs and for cheap living but if you tell me what type of skills you have for job then i can tell you better.

Mowing Gold Coast


----------



## sandeep.kc (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Amarion, 

I am trained as a network engineer/ system administrator with an experience of 10+ yrs. Melbourne would be better?


----------



## Aliciah (Nov 3, 2012)

BryceR said:


> Hi Sandeep!
> 
> This may be a little bias, but from my personal experience, Sydney is a great place for Job opportunities. It is a busy and bustling city with a long history. From newly refurbished buildings, to grand old ones such as the Sydney Masonic Centre. The schools are great but the biggest downside to having such a large city is the traffic which can get very very busy during peak hour and on weekends.
> 
> ...


Hi Bryce, how long did u stay in Canberra? Did you work there? Me and my husband are going there next year and now looking which part of Canberra to stay. We dun have children yet but planning to start a family after we settle there.


----------

